# I want to make a tupperdor



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

After reading through a lot of really great threads I have come to the conclusion that I need to make a small tupperdor. 

I may need some help with the parts list, but as far as I can tell I will need to go to Target/Walmart and buy:

-A tupperware with a good seal (anyone have reccomendation?)
-Kitty litter (what is the best brand?)
-digital temperature/hygrometer (any specific one?)
-bag for kitty litter (what do you guys use?) 

Once I can infer the specifics on what exacly to buy I will breal up a couple of cigar boxes I have around for the spanish cedar and see if I can get a tupperdor to hold a good rh. 

I really appreciate any advice, the threads were all very good but just didn't give specifics on what exacly to buy.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

-A tupperware with a good seal (anyone have reccomendation?)
you can really grab anything. some like the one w/ a vent. I'd say just make sure it's not a cheap flimsy one. though I suppose they do work because I have some sticks in one atm Lol...

-Kitty litter (what is the best brand?)
Just make sure it's Silica non scented. Do NOT BUY FRESH STEPS. Can't recall the most popular off hand. I have a bag of tracksless... 

-digital temperature/hygrometer (any specific one?)
Hygro-set 2 seems to be suggested a bit. I have a Hygro-Set 2, & a Xikar rectangle. I'd suggest either as both have been good to me thus far. the nice thing about the Hygro Set 2 is that if the reading isn't accurate when you calibrate it there's a dial so you can set it's accuracy to be spot on... 

-bag for kitty litter (what do you guys use?) 
most use aquatic filter bags for fish tanks.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sterilite and Lock&Lock ,make really nice , tightly sealed latch style containers. Exquisicat is a great KL to use. Doesnt hurt to find a little piece of cedar to throw in there as well, maybe an old cigar box, cut out a couple pieces. Just keep in mind, as awesome as KL works, you need about double the amount of it that you would use for beads, so it takes up alot of space in a TupperDor. Target has a good selection of these containers. Good Luck Bro !!


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Do I really need to stick kitty litter in it to make one of these? 

Are there other ways?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You can use beads or kitty litter.

If it is a small tupperdor you can go with Boveda packs as well.

I like the Sterilite Ultra Latch containers (grey latches)


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

You can use beads like the kind Heartfelt Industries makes. They'll take up much less space than the KL, but they'll also cost more - so you have to decide which is more important to you. Another option are the Bodeva packs, but they have to be replaced or recharged every couple of months.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

But... I don't even have a cat...

And it's KITTY LITTER...

the stuff they go poo in ...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

The kitty litter used in this application is the clear, silica based kl, not the grey crap.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Delsana said:


> But... I don't even have a cat...
> 
> And it's KITTY LITTER...
> 
> the stuff they go poo in ...


Silica gel is silica gel, be it in kitty litter form or pricier Heartfelt beads. Talk to TonyBrooklyn he will get you convinced like everyone else here!

I have kitty litter in my tupperdor and so far humidity hold steadily between 64 and 67% depending on outdoor temperature.

Remember though, the kitty litter is the silica gel kind, not the grey clay dusty stuff.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I didn't even know their was a dif type of kitty litter.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Delsana said:


> But... I don't even have a cat...
> 
> And it's KITTY LITTER...
> 
> the stuff they go poo in ...


You haven't lived until you've smoked a cat poo infused cigar!! :smoke2:

KL ROCKS!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

The KL works _really_ well. I was having some problems keeping the humidity in my coolidor consistent and two weeks ago bought Exquisicatfrom Pet Smart ($12 for 8lbs) (search "ExquisiCat Crystals" at Petsmart's website - I still can't add links yet - it's product ID #11256828 on their site).

It's been holding at a steady 65% since I put it in. Removed all other forms of humidification and I used about .75lbs in a ~60qt cooler.

It's cheap and works well. I bought some aquarium filter bags for $0.99 (4"x12") and filled up two. The setup works great!


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

This thread should be a sticky (if there isn't another sticky out there for setting up a tupperdor).

Maybe Herf N Turf can provide another user manual for how to set up a tupperdor like he has for seasoning a humidor.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> You can use beads or kitty litter.
> 
> If it is a small tupperdor you can go with Boveda packs as well.
> 
> I like the Sterilite Ultra Latch containers (grey latches)


Hey Bieber Boy:dance:.....Which store has those containers?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm pretty much with everyone on this thread



ChrisD said:


> -A tupperware with a good seal (anyone have reccomendation?)


Honestly, any good tupperware should work. I don't recommend you spend too much $$$ on it. Just get a cheap one.



ChrisD said:


> -Kitty litter (what is the best brand?)




works pretty well. *Make sure to get Fragrance Free one.*



ChrisD said:


> -digital temperature/hygrometer (any specific one?)


One of these should work
SALE - NIST Certified Digital Hygrometer 4096 - $59.50 - Fine Weather Instruments - The Weather Store
Accessories

If you know how to calibrate your meter,
HygroSet® - Never wonder if your digital hygrometer is accurate!
XIKAR: Digital Adjustable Hygrometers



ChrisD said:


> -bag for kitty litter (what do you guys use?)


Use another small Tupperware container or get one of those filter bags in aquarium section of Petsmart/PETCO.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Am I the only one weirded out about buying kitty litter for... cigars?

I mean...

It's kitty litter... and cigars...

YEAH...

---

P.S.

The real irony is that cats poop in kitty litter and cigars look like poop some of the time.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are really weirded out about it, you can buy a puck/rectangle style humidifier (the ones that come with floral foam in it), take out the floral foam and put the litter in it. 

It will be more aesthetically pleasing but you will get all the benefits of KL. After a while you'll forget there's kitty litter in your humidifying device.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone, lots of good information here. 

I've got some good news and some bad news. 

Bad news:
I went to Walmart today to get supplies, but I couldn't find a tupperware that was big enough with a good seal, so I decided to keep looking. 

Good news:
When I got home I was discussing the matter with my Mother and she gifted me her practically new wine fridge. Has all the instruction manuals and everything. So, looks like I will be converting that thing up instead of making a tupperdor!

Lots of reading up on Vinodors to do!


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

ChrisD said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, lots of good information here.
> 
> I've got some good news and some bad news.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous! I want to get a vinotemp, but the wife has forbidden it for the time being. Good luck with the vinodor conversion!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Will someone who has some extra KL sitting around please send some to Brian and label it cigar silica gel. Really though I like Drymistat sticks. They are a little expensive, but 2 of them will handle your tuppperdor and they will last for at least a year.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ChrisD said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, lots of good information here.
> 
> I've got some good news and some bad news.
> 
> ...


I love it when you go looking for a certain thing get frustated and go home and then out of no where:brick:you get hit in the head by the perfect item.

Congrats....do it up right and fill that puppy up!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

ChrisD said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, lots of good information here.
> 
> I've got some good news and some bad news.
> 
> ...


That must have felt like a bomb!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Now you will need KL, a lot of kL........ Read up on that too...... Talk to Tony!

Remember: *Kitty Litter Rocks!!*


----------

